# Pantry Slide Out Shelf



## gkaasmith (Aug 2, 2005)

Hi! action

Girly question here. I have removed the toggle drawer (top drawer) and would like to replace it with the slide out pantry shelf to make a silverware drawer. I cannot seem to get the slide shelf detached from the sliding bracket.







How the heck do I get this thing out?









Thanks so much!

-Ichin to do a mod!


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Slide the pantry drawer out then look under the slides. You will see a couple of small levers that need to be pushed to the side to un lock the out travel of the slide.


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

I had trouble with mine too and I ended up taking the screws out of the mounting plywood and then taking the slides off. It's very difficult to see in the cabinet.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

The remove pantry slide.

1. Pull out slide and push on plastic levers (located by bearings) This should allow the drawer to be pulled out.

2. Removing the screws on the shelf is straight forward
3. To remove slide/bearing from drawer ; you will need to move the bearing back and forth to get to all of the screws.

Good Luck

It is a great mod.

Thor


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

I just pulled both of mine out last week and they were easy to do once you find the little brown lever in the middle of each track.

Like mentioned above, pull the drawer all the way out until it stops. Look underneath at the tracks. You'll see the little brown levers in the middle of each track. Push them BOTH to the left to unlock the drawer and it will pull right out.

I had to take out my drawers to do repairs because the back wall of one of the boxes fell off







They're only stapled together so I guess it was inevitible.

Anyway, to put them back in just line up the tracks and slide them all the way in. Done


----------



## gkaasmith (Aug 2, 2005)

Thanks guys! I can't wait to get back in there this weekend. If I had more muscle, I'm afraid I would have yanked that thing out and broke who knows what. I did get mad at the 2nd drawer in the kitchen and yanked it out. During our last trip, in September, the drawer popped out and got stuck in the out position.









It took a lot of pulling and pushing and swearing to get the dang drawer out. Now I have to screw the little piece of wood back in that was directly behind the drawer. I hope I didn't do more damage than that.









DH was working in the garage hearing this wandering what the heck I was doing. That trailer was a rockin but for all the wrong reasons.









TGIF!!!


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

I am glad you got it.



> DH was working in the garage hearing this wandering what the heck I was doing. That trailer was a rockin but for all the wrong reasons.


I think you need some stabilizers









Thor


----------

